# My richardson ground squirrel



## Tommy99 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello

I am not sure if anyone knows of these, but last Saturday I bought a pair, male and female. They are so cute, I was just wondering if anyone knows anything about them. I have tried researching them online, and I can find the information about there care but not much else. 

Before anyone says that I should have done my research before purchasing them I did. However, I think that the female may be pregnant, as they have been doing the business. 

If anyone has any information it would be very helpful

Tom


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Are they related?

Im pretty sure that male + female = babies 

Can the breeder or where you purchased them not offer advice?

You obviously wont be able to keep them together on a permanent basis unless you castrate the male.


----------



## Tommy99 (Aug 22, 2009)

HI thanks for your message. I have spoken to the shop, but they are not sure. I was thinking of asking a zoo or something. If she does get pregnant then I will have them snipped. 

Has anyone got any of these?

Sorry they are not related, but they were in the shop for 4 weeks.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I Googled them and they look cute

I found this interesting but there is loads more information about them - unfortunately most of it is about "controlling" them
http://petcare.suite101.com/article.cfm/richardsons_ground_squirrels_as_pets


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

Your best bet would probably be to try the zoo or even a wildlife reserve. If they can't help they may be able to point you in the direction of some one who can help. Good luck!!


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Nonnie said:


> Are they related?
> 
> Im pretty sure that male + female = babies
> 
> ...


From what I can gather (I don`t own any Richardsons myself, but have done a LOT of research into them, and spoken to a lot of owners, as I am after some at some point) this species is very hard to breed. They usually need to be hibernated in order to breed, and in fact, for their general well being, and will only breed once a year.

It is usual to keep the species in opposite sex pairs.

There are a few exotic keepers forums about if you google, you will find owners on there, or a few owners on RFUK.


----------



## Tommy99 (Aug 22, 2009)

jackson said:


> From what I can gather (I don`t own any Richardsons myself, but have done a LOT of research into them, and spoken to a lot of owners, as I am after some at some point) this species is very hard to breed. They usually need to be hibernated in order to breed, and in fact, for their general well being, and will only breed once a year.
> 
> It is usual to keep the species in opposite sex pairs.
> 
> There are a few exotic keepers forums about if you google, you will find owners on there, or a few owners on RFUK.


Hi

Thanks for your response. If you are looking for some try simonsroden.co.uk. They supply the majority of pet shops including 'harrods'. They will not supply you directly but if you e-mail them asking for shops they do supply in your area then they will help.

I have read about hibernation, and have thought about trying to find a way to do this. I will continue my search.

Tom


----------

